# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Джунь - єталон адекватности...

## Ваня :)

...

 :Smile:

----------


## June

Я предлагаю такой вариант: Ждунь - эталон усидчивости)

----------


## Ваня :)

:Smile:  Блин!!!

June! Надеюсь тьі не обижаешся. Я не смог удалить тему. Я сегодня цельій день разрабатьівал методику оценки адекватности. Но она оказалась несовершенной...

А еще єтот Ждунь...  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Блмн! (он самый)

Я думал, Ваня курнул и не выдохнул, а оно вона что ) вернее, он вот кто ))

----------


## June

> Я не смог удалить тему


 Вот не зря психоаналитики пишут, что один из любимых защитных механизмов людей с ОКР – уничтожение сделанного (undoing) )

----------


## Traumerei

Ваня  :Smile: , моё высказывание может выглядеть злым, но я рада, что Вы ещё не покончили с собой )

----------


## Ваня :)

1 Джунь = 10 Ваней
1 Вань = 10 Трамваев
1 Трамвай = 10 Йцукенов

----------

